# Trinidad Y Cia Robusto Cigar Review - Pass by this one!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Very dissapointing smoke. I bought a bundle and they actually got worse as they aged! They burned hot right up the middle of the stick. I have f...

Read the full review here: Trinidad Y Cia Robusto Cigar Review - Pass by this one!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree, when I first started I got carried away and was buying by price only. I ended up giving a lot of boxed away this was one of them. I now don't take many chances.


----------

